# Fishing in Florida



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

If there is supposed to be a picture or something. I'm not seeing it.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> If there is supposed to be a picture or something. I'm not seeing it.


Video didnt work. Sorry


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

stickman1978 said:


> Video didnt work. Sorry


I think you have to load it on Youtube or some other video sharing platform.


----------

